# 70 Lemans going to dual exhaust-crossmember?



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Do I really need to get a dual exhaust crossmember, or can I squeak by with the current single exhaust one? Likely going to use the Summit Racing dual exhaust and headers because they are cheap for now. 
Or should I just have a new single exhaust installed (bleah!) for now? There isn't much of one left on the car at the moment.
Thanks,
Russ


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

russosborne said:


> Do I really need to get a dual exhaust crossmember, or can I squeak by with the current single exhaust one? Likely going to use the Summit Racing dual exhaust and headers because they are cheap for now.
> Or should I just have a new single exhaust installed (bleah!) for now? There isn't much of one left on the car at the moment.
> Thanks,
> Russ


Learn something new every day ---- I didn't realize that different crossmembers were used on the A-bodys.

Question:  "how much" motor does it have and how much do you care about how it performs? Duals are going to perform better, and duals with an X-pipe crossover even better than that. It really just depends on what you care about and your budget.

Bear


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, I am not sure, I just assumed (yeah, I know) that if the car has a single exhaust it would have the one hump crossmember. The only reason I know that there are different ones is that someone local (more or less) has been advertising some on Craig's List for sale. I suppose I need to get under the car and make sure.

The engine is pretty much stock. Has an edelbrock 4 barrel intake and carb and a Summit Racing HEI distributor, but that is all the changes that I know about. I agree that duals are better. Just not sure about the budget right now. I have already spent more on this and my supposedly daily driver 95 Blazer 4whd than I should have. But I will have to do some sort of exhaust to get this on the road. Even if it means buying flexpipe and duct tape. )

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Think you are going to fine there is no different in the cross members. You got to go for the duals better breathing, better mileage, better sound, and better performance!!!!:cheers..Les


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Hope so. 
With my only real Pontiac experience being a true 70 GTO back in the 80's, I don't have much knowledge of the other models. 
Thanks,
Russ


----------

